# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  How to keep Ferruginea, Purpurea, Keei and Longicauda submersed?

## Crypto Russia

Colleagues, I need in your advice. I am expecting some wild Cryptocorynes from Asia, they are Ferruginea, Purpurea, Keei and Longicauda. In Russia it is not so common species and most of the hobbyists are keeping them emersed. I suppose to find here some experts who have experience to keep mentioned species submersed. If you successfully keep above mentioned species (or some of them) please advice what water conditions should be, what substrate (bottom or soil) better to use, any other details. 

Thanks in advance, Dmitry.

----------

